# 14500 Batteries



## Rob Fisher (4/10/14)

Any vendors stock 14500 Batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/14)

Is that for the ohm meter @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/14)

Silver said:


> Is that for the ohm meter @Rob Fisher ?



Nope it's for the new Mini Woodvils on their way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/14)

Oh wow, ok
Cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/9/16)

Any vendors with 14500 batteries in stock?


----------



## acorn (26/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Any vendors with 14500 batteries in stock?


http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-14500600mah8a/
Hope this helps...

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/9/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Any vendors with 14500 batteries in stock?


Vaporize
*AWT 14500/600mAh/8A (Button top)*
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-14500600mah8a/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/9/16)

Thanks. I am waiting for a response from them to see if they have stock

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia (7/6/17)

Just bumping this - does anyone still stock these? Or maybe bringing some in?
@vaporize.co.za is out of stock
Or anyone maybe have one or two they would be willing to sell, please?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Just bumping this - does anyone still stock these? Or maybe bringing some in?
> @vaporize.co.za is out of stock
> Or anyone maybe have one or two they would be willing to sell, please?



These are the hardest to find batteries around... and the only mods to ever use these were some rare little Woodvils I bought in over 2 years ago as far as I know. I doubt any vendors will stock these again @Caramia and your only option will be to import from IMR Batteries I fear.


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/6/17)

@Caramia for what Reo is this?


----------



## SAVapeGear (7/6/17)

@Caramia just make double sure on the size,because it is only the very old minis that took the 14500.

Are you not maybe looking for the 18490s?


----------



## Caramia (7/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> @Caramia just make double sure on the size,because it is only the very old minis that took the 14500.
> 
> Are you not maybe looking for the 18490s?


It is for the old 1.0 Reo Mini, new to my little collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Just bumping this - does anyone still stock these? Or maybe bringing some in?
> @vaporize.co.za is out of stock
> Or anyone maybe have one or two they would be willing to sell, please?


Your do not mean 18500 batteries? Not 14500s as the title to this thread states.


----------



## Caramia (7/6/17)

Andre said:


> Your do not mean 18500 batteries? Not 14500s as the title to this thread states.


Nope, definitely 14500. 
It is for the old REO Mini 1.0 (Baby Mini)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/17)

Caramia said:


> It is for the old 1.0 Reo Mini, new to my little collection



Would love to see a pic of that Reo Mini @Caramia - when you get a chance
put it next to a pico for a size reference!


----------



## Caramia (7/6/17)

Here @Silver, with Pico and normal REO Mini - this little one is minute, and super cute (thanx @Ryangriffon):

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (8/6/17)

@Caramia, maybe you must speak to @Takie. I think he can maybe help you to source some when he order new goodies from aboard. Just a suggestion. That is one thing I try to keep spare of, for my two Reo Mini's I have 10 18500 in rotation and 6 brand new batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (8/6/17)

@Caramia, I made a Google search and saw some available locally mainly Nitecore. What I don't know is how safe it is? Maybe you must send an email to www.intaste.de, they ship to South Africa, or ask Vaporize if they restock to get you some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (8/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @Caramia, maybe you must speak to @Takie. I think he can maybe help you to source some when he order new goodies from aboard. Just a suggestion. That is one thing I try to keep spare of, for my two Reo Mini's I have 10 18500 in rotation and 6 brand new batteries.


Thank you @Petrus!
I have 3 EFest 18500s so far for the normal mini, will have to get more. Which brand do you prefer or suggest?
For this minini I reckon I should try find at least 6-8 (@ 600mah they're going to run empty quick quick), at least I could get the last AWT at @vaporize.co.za (fantastic service from them I must add).


----------



## Petrus (8/6/17)

Caramia said:


> Thank you @Petrus!
> I have 3 EFest 18500s so far for the normal mini, will have to get more. Which brand do you prefer or suggest?
> For this minini I reckon I should try find at least 6-8 (@ 600mah they're going to run empty quick quick), at least I could get the last AWT at @vaporize.co.za (fantastic service from them I must add).


I have Efest aswell as AWT, I prefer the AWT, but the Efest gave me better battery life.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (8/6/17)

Petrus said:


> @Caramia, I made a Google search and saw some available locally mainly Nitecore. What I don't know is how safe it is? Maybe you must send an email to www.intaste.de, they ship to South Africa, or ask Vaporize if they restock to get you some.


Thank you tons for the help
I did ask @vaporize.co.za, and they will try to source some more.
Eish, I am a bit cautious with Nitecore...


----------



## Caramia (8/6/17)

Petrus said:


> I have Efest aswell as AWT, I prefer the AWT, but the Efest gave me better battery life.


Awesome, thanx @Petrus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (20/6/17)

Hey guys.. I can get the following battery.. 

GP LC14500 3,7V 'AA' 800mAH LI-ION (14 X 50mm)

some specs below.. Sounds like this could work??

Product Specification

Battery Type: LC14500

Battery Specification: 3.7V/800mAh

This specification describes the related technical standard and

requirements of the rechargeable Li-ion cell LC14500

2. BATTERY SPECIFICATION

ITEMS SPECIFICATION REMARK

Model LC14500

Constant Voltage 3.7V

Typical 800mAh

Capability

Minimum 750mAh

@0.2C Discharge

Dimensions Ф14.5(±0.3)*50.0(±0.2)mm Bare cell

Weight 18.0(±0.2)g

3. STANDARD TESTING CONDITIONS (No Load)

ITEMS REGISTER

Standard charge CC/CV model, constant voltage4.2V, constant

current0.2C,end current 0.01C

General charge. CC/CV model, constant voltage4.2V, constant

current0.5C,end current0.01C

Apace charge CC/CV model, constant voltage4.2V, constant

current 1C,end current 0.01C

Standard discharge Constant current 0.2C,end voltage2.75V

General discharge Constant current 0.5C,end voltage 2.75V

Apace discharge Constant current 1C,end voltage 2.75V

Charge 0 -- +45°C

Discharge -20°C -- +60°C

One month -20°C -- +55°C

Storage temperature Three months -20°C -- +45°C

One year -5°C -- +30°C

General temperature 20°C±5°C

Atmospheric pressure 86 -- 106Kpa

Environment

temperature

Relative humidity 45% -- 85%







3

4. APPEARANCES

ITEMS TEST

CONDITION REQUIRE

APPEARANCE Under light

lamp 40W

Shall be free noticeable flaws breaks, age,

Discoloration, deformation, uneven, and other

Defects which impair the value of the commodity



5. ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS

ITEMS TEST CONDITION REQUIRE

Complete

Charge

The battery is charged with constant

current 0.2CmA and constant voltage 4.2v

until the charging current is less than

0.01CmA. The longest charging time is less

than 8 hours.

Initial

capacity

The capacity measured after the battery is

discharged with constant current 0.2C

until the voltage reaches 2.75V cut-off in

one hour after complete charge.

800mAh

Cycle life

The capacity measured after 500 cycles of

complete charge and discharge at 0.2C

current to 2.75V cut-off.

Capacity more

than 70% of

Initial capacity

Impedance Internal resistance measured at 1KHz after

complete charge. ≤60mΩ



6. TEMPERATURE ADAPABILITY

ITEMS TEST CONDITION REQUIRE

High

temperature

discharge

After complete charge, at 60°C ,

discharging current 0.2C to 2.75V-END

discharge.

No explosion, fire,

or smoke. Discharge

efficiency ≥85%.

High

temperature

exposure

After relative charge, all batteries

being tested are stored in chamber of

150 °C for 10 min. After taking the

batteries out of the chamber, all the

batteries are visually examined.

No explosion, fire,

or smoke.

Low

temperature

discharge

After complete charge. At -20°C,

discharging current 0.2CmA to2.75V-END

discharge.

No explosion, fire,

or smoke. Discharge

efficiency ≥80%.







4

7. DESTROY ADAPTABILITY

ITEMS TEST CONDITION REQUIRE

Vibration

Test

Subject to 1 hour 10-55Hz 3.5mm amplitude

Vibration for any direction at shipment

(complete packing) state. Then test

discharge and rated charge at 25±2°C.

No explosion,

fire or Smoke.

No leakage or damage

Drop Test

Drop test battery 1.2m above steel board

of more than 10mm thickness. One time

drop each for 6 surface,4 ride direction

of a battery pack

No leakage or damage

No explosion, fire

or Smoke. Discharge

time Less than 50

minute.

8. CAUTIONS IN USE

To ensure proper use of the battery please read the manual carefully before using

it.

. Handling

Do not expose to, dispose of the battery in fire.

Do not put the battery in a charger or equipment with wrong terminals

connected.

Avoid shorting the battery

Avoid excessive physical shock or vibration.

Do not disassemble or deform the battery.

Do not immerse in water.

Do not use the battery mixed with other different make, type, or model

batteries.

Keep out of the reach of children.

. charge and discharge

Battery must be charged in appropriate charger only.

Never use a modified or damaged charger.

Do not leave battery in charger over 24 hours.

. storage

Store the battery in a cool, dry and well-ventilated area.

. disposal

Regulations vary for different countries. Dispose of in accordance

with local regulations.

9. Dimensions

D 14.5±0.3 T 50.0±0.2 UNIT mm


----------

